# ipod touch qui ne s'allume plus.



## franckiz (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour a tous, 

Mon ipod touch, qui marchait très bien (avant), ne s'allume plus (maintenant). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je me suis mis a chercher ma garantie mais qui n'est malheureusement plus a jour. 
J'ai beau appuyer sur le bouton démarrage + bouton centrale, mais rien ne se passe, l'écran ne s'allume plus, il ne détecte plus rien. 
Je le branche, sur le PC, sur la prise secteur, et aucun signal de celui-ci, même pas la pomme de démarrage. 
N'ayant rien à perdre, j'ai l'ai ouvert, mais étant très nul en technologie, rien à faire. Tout les fils reliant la batterie semble être a leur place. 

D'où vient le problème? Comment puis-je réparer cela, si c'est possible? 
Je suis prêt a l'opérer au plus profond de lui même si jamais vous avez des idées. 

Je crie à l'aide, en espérant que vous trouveriez une solution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
Merci.


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Janvier 2009)

tu l'as laissé branché sur l'adaptatteur secteur pendant 2 heures ?


----------



## franckiz (16 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> tu l'as laissé branché sur l'adaptatteur secteur pendant 2 heures ?


 
Oui, pour essayer de le rallumer je l'ai meme laisse plus de 15h pour voir s'il allait peut etre se rallumer un jour.


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Janvier 2009)

tu l'as laissé tombé derniairement ?

il a quel age ?

je ne vois vraiment pas d'ou peut venir ce problème..


----------



## franckiz (16 Janvier 2009)

nan, plus exactement, pendant une semaine, je l'ai laissé de coter. Et puis le jour ou j'ai essayé de le rallumer, il ne marchait plus. Il doit avoir pres d'un an maintenant.


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Janvier 2009)

vraiment bizarre.

autrement tu peux demander a pomstock http://pomstock.com/ipod


----------



## franckiz (16 Janvier 2009)

merci, je ne connaissais pas, je pense que je vais en avoir besoin .


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Janvier 2009)

tu l'avais jaildbraké ?

c'est peut-être un virus.

autrement, je dirais un problème de carte mère


----------



## franckiz (16 Janvier 2009)

Nan, je n'avais rien trafiqué.


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Janvier 2009)

et sur ton pc, il n'apparait pas ?
dans poste de travail ?

-------------

quand j'ai cassé mon ipod touch, il apparaissais sur mon mac.


----------



## CBi (17 Janvier 2009)

Ça m'est arrivé aussi, avec un ipod tout neuf que je me voyais déjà renvoyer au SAV =

- le mettre sur alimentation secteur.
- appuyer longtemps (plus d'une minute dans mon cas) sur le bouton de marche/arrêt pour provoquer un reboot.
- si ça ne le fait pas, appuyer sur les 2 boutons très longtemps, jusqu'à voir le dessin d'un connecteur USB = rebrancher sur iTunes pour une restauration système.

Les différents moyens de réveiller un ipod, plus en détail, mais en anglais, c'est ici.


----------

